# 67 Lemans - Gauge Questions



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

This is my first classic car so I'm learning as I go here. I want to make sure I'm correct in my understanding of how all the gauges work.

I believe my Lemans has OEM gauges. They look like this but have white faces.











1) Were the white faces a factory option or are they aftermarket only?

2) How many bulbs are in each gauge section? My battery/oil pressure gauge is completely illuminated, the speedometer is lit on one side, and the gas/temperature is completely dark.

3) Battery - Single red light. Should be lit when the key is turned to the on position.

4) Oil Pressure - Single red light. On or off when the pressure is okay?

5) Speedometer - My unit is missing the two screws, should I try to find replacement screws ASAP? How steady should the needle be? It jumped around a bit (+- 5mph) when I was driving the car last week. What is the bottom opening for?

6) Gas - Mine is currently stuck on empty. Disconnecting the tan cable in the trunk doesn't make it go to full. Does that most likely mean the gauge is bad? Could a disconnected wire behind the dash explain it?

7) Temperature - Single red? light. On or off when he temperature is too high? What temperature would effect the status?


There is also a secondary gauge cluster under the radio. Oil Pressure 0-100, Temperature 130-280, Battery Discharge 60 to Charge 60.

8) Do those three units work in conjunction with the original gauges or do they make the originals nonfunctional?



I have a shop manual and wiring diagrams on the way right now. Hopefully next weekend I can work on the dash issues.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, here we go, I'll try my best.

1. White faced gauges were not an option, so aftermarket

2. You're going to need to pull it out to inspect the bulbs and contacts. You may just have dirty contacts or need bulbs.

3, 4, 7. NO red lights should be on while car is running and everything is good. Red lights are warning lights commonly called "idiot" lights.

5. Yes, find replacement screws. Sounds like you may need to lubricate your speedometer cable to steady the needle. As it gets worse it will vary more and possibly make noise and eventually break. They make speedometer cable lubricant.

6. Gas gauge is probably a bad sending unit in the tank. Could just be stuck. New units are available from most suppliers.

8. The aftermarket gauges under the dash "could" be working with your factory idiot lights but that would require "T's" at all the sending units so you'll have to trace the wires and lines. Note that some gauges are "electrical" and some, like your oil pressure could be "mechanical".

The shop manuals and wiring diagrams are a good idea as you start diving in to your car. Good luck and I hope I helped at least a little :thumbsup:.


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

ALKYGTO said:


> Ok, here we go, I'll try my best.
> 
> 1. White faced gauges were not an option, so aftermarket
> 
> ...



That helped a lot, gives me some reference points to work from as I'm looking at issues.

The oil pressure light has been on since I got it but the engine is functioning fine. I'm inclined to believe it's a wiring issue given the state of everything else. I'll have to check the aftermarket oil pressure gauge to see what it reads. What pressure value am I shooting for? I'll be under the car this weekend installing new springs and shocks. I'll try to track down the actual sending unit while I have it up on jack stands to see what kind it is.


Looks like I'll be spending a lot of time with my multimeter.:crazy:


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks like my fuel gauge is actually bad. Does anyone make a replacement or do I have to buy a completely new cluster?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Download the online Ames catalog for the GTO. You should find what you are looking for in there. Click on this link - Download the Latest Versions of the Ames Performance Catalogs


----------



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> Download the online Ames catalog for the GTO. You should find what you are looking for in there. Click on this link - Download the Latest Versions of the Ames Performance Catalogs


That's where I looked first. I couldn't find a replacement for the fuel gauge or the original cluster. All they have is the rally gauge package that would be about $470. I'm not opposed to buying the rally gauges but if I can save a few bucks by just replacing the fuel gauge I'd be happy.


----------



## pjp144 (Sep 1, 2016)

my 67 gto/lemans speedometer is noisy and jumps back and forth,, put new cable an speedo gear still doing it ?? Help


----------

